# Brad Pattison afraid of Cameras



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

YouTube - Taylor Gadsby covers up for Brad Pattison

We've all seen the videos of Brad Pattison punching two dog during one of his Street seminars (titled "Brad Pattison Gets Annoyed. Looks like he learned his lesson (not the not hitting dogs part) - he learned not to let people tape him.

Looks like he now instructs his CET helpers to block any camera pointed at him.

Feel free to crosspost.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

poor boy!  awww, izzum shy, sweetums? kitchie-kitchie-kooo.... 
*SNARL *$#@!%#*! :cursing: *&%[email protected]! :incazzato:* 
wow... :blush2: musta hit a sore spot?...

lets all help! i left a comment... 


> _ maybe its a phobia - FLOODING can be very helpful, so i have heard, from other *Dumbinance* / Dominintz trainers, LOL...
> everybody show up with a camera, and surround him from as many possible angles as may be - Then he should relax, right?
> and remember - don;t let the pressure off till he *submits and is calm + submissive * - which could take﻿ awhile.
> be prepared to praise, but not unduly - and no treats, that is BRIBERY.
> ...


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd never heard of this bloke until a few days ago and he sounds bloody awful! How do people like this get jobs? Let alone on TV and paid a fortune! It just burns me inside, properly burns me.
=[ 
x


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

Brad Pattison is afraid of cameras and Cesar Millan is afraid of criticism.

I did a quick read through at the books store of Dogs Today (the UK mag) and it seems that the DW producers have a little boo boo regarding the statements at
Welfare in Dog Training

Bully tactics against dogs and now they try their bully tactics against these organizations. Companies often use threat of lawsuit to coerce compliance and silence critics. It looks Millan is trying it against the RSPCA.

EDIT: I hope our British friends don't let this go without a fight. Here he took over slow and most were not prepared for the eventual downpour of ignorance. Hopefully, the Europeans can see what's coming and cut him off before the roots of dominance begin to spread.


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Corinthian said:


> Bully tactics against dogs and now they try their bully tactics against these organizations. Companies often use threat of lawsuit to coerce compliance and silence critics. It looks Millan is trying it against the RSPCA.


I hope he breaks his teeth. The RSPCA still has a LOT of support and influence. They're not always the most efficient organisation but going up against _The Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals_ will (hopefully!) lead to a painful ego for Millan.

What does he think this is going to sound like, anyway? "Whaaaa, the Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals says I'm cruel to dogs and encourage cruelty to dogs, make them stop"?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

The trouble is that in the UK, we have a growing celebrity-obsessed culture. It does not matter how badly the celebrities behave, their fans will still defend them, excuse their behaviour and idolise them unwaveringly. None so blind as those who refuse to see!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Who is this idiot


----------



## dez11 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow Lots of Brad bashing... I was at his outdoor class and brad didn't hit any dog. He actually teaches outdoors and if he was hurting dogs don't you think he would have been arrested? Many people applaud him for his amazing dog classes.

I do know that Brad has a Stalker named CORINTHIAN and he is always following Brad and his other trainers on many occasions. 

In Brads class on the weekend I was with a lady who works for Animal Control and she quite liked Brads methods. 

Read what people have written in the testimonials of Brad and you will see that this CORINTHIAN is full of lies and envy.

I love you Brad, thank you for making my dog better!

D


----------



## dez11 (Feb 12, 2010)

All of Brad Pattison's training, including the Street Safety Training Classes run by CETs are done outdoors, much like the Toronto 2010 outdoor training session that was held in a public park.



If his training was unacceptable, wouldn't he try to hide it within a building, away from the public eye?




Success and proof override any accusation.




Brad Pattison and his CETs don't have anything to hide.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

looks like dez11 IS a fan of Brad Pattison. Already with the attacks, it fits nicely with what he learned about abusing dogs.

Rottweiler Discussion Forums - View Single Post - Brad pattison is brutal!



> So Today i saw a sign advertising Brad Pattison from the "end of my leash" was going to be making at an appearance at our local holistic pet store.
> 
> I decided to take 7 1/2 mth old Tuna.
> There was like 50 owners and 20 dogs. Utopia for tuna.
> ...


We all know that it's a false argument to suggest he would be in jail for hitting dogs. He does it all the time and there is video of it.

And the incident described above, is exactly why he doesn't want cameras. No evidence of the punches, or knees to the chest or hanging to teach a dog to sit. The man is an abusive moron.


----------



## Papillon (Dec 16, 2009)

Corinthian said:


> looks like dez11 IS Brad Pattison.


^^^ Amended for you...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dez11 said:


> Wow Lots of Brad bashing... I was at his outdoor class and brad didn't hit any dog. He actually teaches outdoors and if he was hurting dogs don't you think he would have been arrested? Many people applaud him for his amazing dog classes.
> 
> I do know that Brad has a Stalker named CORINTHIAN and he is always following Brad and his other trainers on many occasions.
> 
> ...


If you can justify someone hitting your dog that's ok  I'm sure you'll be more than willing to forgive the person hitting you because you can't do certain tricks


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Not every trainer. Just the ones who have no business calling themselves trainers 

Victoria Stillwell. Now that's a trainer I would trust my dogs with


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

dez11 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Excuse me????? That comment infringes forum rules with regard to discrimination never mind personal attacks. How low can you go? Best you can do?
> 
> New member... just a few posts in order to attack an established and esteemed member... not on.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MM how low can you go?? :lol:

Clearly the a**hole  :laugh:

I love trolls


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just who exactly are *you*???

Are *you* Corinthian's stalker? 
(And can't even spell the username properly!)

If you can't contribute anything to this forum or even introduce yourself properly then you aren't welcome here... sorry.... you're not welcome.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

I use enriched Corinthium to power the Flux capacitor in the Corinthian mobile. Only difference, I have a Volvo and not a DeLorean (no room for dogs)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lmao no wonder he doesn't want cameras not many people would still hero-worship him if they saw him punch a dog. No wait CM is still idolised even though he kicks dogs


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

YouTube - Why you shouldn't hire a Brad Pattison CET


----------



## nodiggity (Feb 17, 2010)

First time poster, long time lurker...

I have read Brad's book, His dogs names were Dez and Max. Funny how the user name is Dez11, isn't it? As well how its signed by D, could it be Daniela his Alpha Female? (Pattison Team | Brad Pattison.com).

Is it not illegal to restrict someone on the street? Like in the Taylor blocking video? Couldn't the videographer charge her? The other thing I laughed about was Brad put up a Reply to James video, 



 . The best line in it is this one.



> A camera was blocked from recording during the seminar in Toronto to protect the information others paid to receive and at the request of Brad and people who did not want their children filmed by a strange man.


If people had paid to have the seminar, why do it outdoors - Brad can not control the outdoors - Did Brad pay the City of Toronto to receive a permit to hold the class in public places? In the public, you have no say in being video taped or having your picture taken. People that try to stop you can be charged.

The videos make me laugh, I think its bad publicity for Brad and looks like he is trying to flood youtube from all the other videos about him. Guess we will have to start making more. Mabey a video about Their VP of Education, Shantel Hordoes, (Pattison Team | Brad Pattison.com) has only been actively involved in training with Brad for the last 3 years. Yet, she now teaches others to train your dog.



> Shantel met Brad Pattison in the spring of 2007 after she saw his show At the End of My Leash on TV and had him over for a private training session with her own dogs. She loved Brads method of training and saw so much progress in her dogs that she enrolled in his next course to become a Certified Educator Trainer. Later on that year she became a Certified Educator Trainer and began her own training classes.
> 
> In 2008, Shantel worked as the Animal Wrangler on Brads television show At the End of My Leash for seasons 4 and 5, with small appearances of herself and her dogs on a handful of the shows.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

nodiggity said:


> YouTube - Brad Pattison Toronto 2010 Seminar[/URL] ...
> If people had paid to have the seminar, *why do it outdoors* - Brad can not control the outdoors - Did Brad pay the City of Toronto to receive a permit to hold the class in public places? *In the public, you have no say in being video taped or having your picture taken.* People that try to stop you can be charged.


yes - expectation of privacy definitely applies, too.  just as with CC-TV cameras in shops, on streets, etc. 


> The videos make me laugh... looks like he is trying to flood youtube from all the other videos about him. Guess we will have to start making more. Mabey a video about Their VP of Education,* Shantel Hordoes... has only been actively involved in training with Brad for the last 3 years. Yet, she now teaches others to train your dog. *


thats because he is so incredibly good as a teacher, that it takes far less time to achieve similar greatness... BWAH-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha! :lol: oh my :thumbup: i got that out straight-faced, too, :thumbsup: Points! 

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> yes - expectation of privacy definitely applies, too.  just as with CC-TV cameras in shops, on streets, etc.
> 
> thats because he is so incredibly good as a teacher, that it takes far less time to achieve similar greatness... BWAH-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha! :lol: oh my :thumbup: i got that out straight-faced, too, :thumbsup: Points!
> 
> ...


There is a video response too.
YouTube - Response to Pattison's Lies


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

from the vid-clip... YouTube - Response to Pattison's Lies 
*pattison* speaking, camera facing sidewalk - 


> one question... U gonna post this up on YouTube?... and make me look like a bad person?...


 well, that certainly sums it up.  and it came direct from the source, too.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i never heard of that guy before but just watched a video of him hitting a dog because he got annoyed hmy: what an ..... :huh:


----------

